# Brainstorming - Furry Drama Hell



## Tabasco (Oct 21, 2011)

So,_ if _someone were going to write some kind furry satire inspired by Divine Comedy - and I'm not saying anyone is - what might those Nine Circles of Furry Drama Hell be? 

This is purely speculation, mind you.

For your ease, these circles in the literature itself are limbo, lust, gluttony, greed, anger, heresy, violence, fraud, and treachery.

Want a Wiki?

SPECULATION.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 21, 2011)

Burned furs, Tracers, The Unwashed, Dogfuckers, Trolls, Annoying Commissioners. At the bottom there's Allan fucking EL in the butt.

Something like that.


----------



## kitreshawn (Oct 22, 2011)

Burned furs.  There is something I haven't heard about in... 10 years?  More?  Completely irrelevant these days, I don't think they are even around.

Anyway, adding to the list:

Entitled Fans - It really annoys me when I see people shouting out 'MOAR' at artists, as if the person should be grateful they have a chance to produce wank material.
Drama Furs - Many types of this, but the ones who REALLY get on my nerves are the ones who go out of their way to start drama about things they dislike (such as commenting on pictures containing material they hate).


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 22, 2011)

Sparkle dogs.


----------



## kitreshawn (Oct 22, 2011)

What is a Sparkle dog?


----------



## Winter (Oct 23, 2011)

My Little Pony has to be one level of furry hell.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Oct 24, 2011)

kitreshawn said:


> What is a Sparkle dog?



http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5555148/

That


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 24, 2011)

the original ones work well


----------



## Aden (Oct 25, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> The Unwashed



Hah, I love it

Seems like a fun exercise:

The Sycophants
The TMI Commenters
The Belligerent Anti-Anti-Furry Furries
Those with a Secret Alt Account Dedicated to Fatfur Porn
The Art Thieves
Those Who Do Not Respect Personal Boundaries in Person
The Fursuit-Defilers
The Dogfuckers
and allan fucking ebonlupus in the butt


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 25, 2011)

the ebon lupus one is funny but the allan part makes it unfunny
anything with allan in it is unfunny


----------

